# "Too" white bamboo chair



## Robin Sadler (May 6, 2014)

I got 2 great second hand bamboo chairs, but they are too white for my space. Any ideas how to knock back so much white? I don't want them to be heavily distressed, just not so stark white


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Can you share the some pictures of it so that we can suggest better in this regard.


----------



## Ariadne (May 9, 2014)

Paint them a softer, creamier color?


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey, if you can show us a picture of them I will give better suggestions. Anyways, you can paint them with cream or yellow color or use some different color according to your place.


----------



## Pat Martin (Jul 9, 2014)

You can stain bamboo as well if you sand it down with a fine grain paper  For the natural look


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

Can you please show some pictures of your bamboo chairs. I think pure white chair will give you the best look, don't make any changes to it. You may do some art on the wall or put some colored flower on a side table to give a different look.


----------

